# How to tell the time



## balanga (Feb 22, 2018)

Is there any way to generate a voice message of the current time played through the PC's speaker ?


----------



## krawall (Feb 22, 2018)

You can always pipe date to audio/espeak


----------



## balanga (Feb 22, 2018)

I just found a Linux program - *saytime* - not sure if it is available for FreeBSD....


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 22, 2018)

install audio/espeak (you got it already installed if you use www/chromium) and use it like
`% espeak `date +%H:%M``


----------

